# Yet More Reference Material - AW ThunderJets



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Just posted the AW ThunderJets, Series 1-4. Series 5-7 will be up in the next couple of days.

Auto World ThunderJets

-Paul


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Series 5-7 are now posted.

-Paul


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice work Paul. 

:thumbsup:

Good shots


----------



## 1970tjet (Feb 9, 2010)

*AW Rel 5 limited run thunderjets*



pshoe64 said:


> Just posted the AW ThunderJets, Series 1-4. Series 5-7 will be up in the next couple of days.
> 
> Auto World ThunderJets
> 
> -Paul


Hello. Just read back from an Aug. 18th post the research that Paul (pshoe64) did on AW slot cars. I read that the Rel 5 thunderjets had a run of 5000 each color. Am I understanding that right? Or was 5000 the grand total of all the release 5 series? Thanks, Joe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I thought it was 500 of each color, and that's why that release disappeared so fast.


----------



## 1970tjet (Feb 9, 2010)

Thats what I'm wondering. I thought it was 500 of each color. If the count was 5000 of each color, I would think they would be more abundant. So is it 500 ea or 5000 ea?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

It was 500 each color. I got type happy with the zeroes. I believe the normal run is 5- 25k of each color.

-paul


----------



## 1970tjet (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for clarifying. I was thinking if 5000 units of each were produced, who in the heck is hoarding them as they are a challenge to find, esp the Nova's. I spoke with Bob Lusch w/Bad L Hobbies awhile back. He said he knows of someone who is hoarding the Nova's. I guess this guy is hoping to pay off his mortgage and get a Lamborgini all in the same week. On fleabay, I'll think I have a pretty good bid in on one of the Nova's but then in the last two seconds, I get outbid. But, I'll keep searching anyway. Thanks, Joe :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Too bad you didn't have the JL early versions too. I could then remember all those master cases I had to have and strip jobs I ended up doing to get some great looking TJet and AFX style bods.  rr


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

http://www.glennmason.com/jlc/tjetspage1.html Here you go rr.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

ttt thanks alot lendell


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Limited Edition, hmmm. And I cut up the gray Nova, the turquoise Bel Air, the white ice cream truck, and the green Bug to get them all lowered down on Aurora chassis. :freak:

And now that I'm looking at that... when they were sold, were they in cases of 6 or cases of 12? Cuz I just realized I don't have them all... looks like I bought a case of 6 and then added an extra Nova and an extra Bug to get both versions of just those two...

--rick


----------

